
Show HN: TurboPFor – Bringing Fastest Integer Compression Incl. SIMD to Java - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor
======
powturbo
\- Direct Access w/o decompression

\- Fastest Variable Byte implementation

\- Novel Variable Simple faster than simple16, better than simple8-b

\- Scalar Bit Packing decoding as fast as SIMD-Packing

\- Bit Packing incl. Direct Access/Update w/ zero decompression

\- Fastest and most efficient SIMD Bit Packing

\- Fastest SIMD-Elias Fano implementation

\- Novel TurboPFor (PFor/PForDelta) with direct access or bulk decoding. More
efficient than ANY other "integer compression" scheme.

\- Java Critical Native Interface. Access TurboPFor incl. SIMD from Java as
fast as calling from C.

\-----------------------------------------------------------

* Inverted Index + Intersections

\- Novel Intersections w/ skip intervals, decompress the min. #blocks

\- 2000! queries /sec on GOV2 (25 MB docid) on a SINGLE core

\- Parallel Query Processing on Multicores. 7000! queries/sec, quad core CPU

